

The Woz: Dancing With The Stars - jlampa
http://abc.go.com/primetime/dancingwiththestars/index?pn=bios#t=star&d=176013

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=473496>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=472975>

People - do your homework, especially if you're new here. Search first before
posting:

<http://searchyc.com/>

Otherwise you just look lazy, stupid, or both.

